# Any really bad accidents



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I didn't personally have a really bad accident, but I remember my ex-riding instructer's mom was riding a horse called Flame. The only person that Flame allowed to ride him at that time was my ex-riding instructer. Anyway, her mom was riding Flame and the next minute he took off bucking like mad and her mom fell off and ended up with a fractured hip and broken collarbone...ouch....

After a while he learnt to trust other people and even I had ridden him a few times. He died a few months ago of African Horse Sickness...


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

I have one. Mostly based on my ignorance. I thought I was hot stuff and got a REALLY nicely bred 3 y/o green broke palomino filly. I had had years of experience but never with really young horses. I had been riding her for a month or so, she was very gentle and I never had any problems beside a mild crow hop or two. 
THEN she got laid off with strangles- from her vaccine.
I left her off for a month and then took her in the round pen. I hopped on her with a loose rein like I always had before, not snubbed up like a green horse should be (me being cocky). Something spooked her, I think someone else's lunge whip cracking in a neighboring round pen, and she took off. My reins were so loose I couldn't get any contact. I had my left foot hung up in the stirrup and she dragged me around the round pen. I cracked my head on the wood siding and got knocked out.

Heres the worst part: I thought it was a fluke and 5 minutes later did it again. More snubbed up reins but this time she was already way scared and we had a repeat. Another knock out.

I ended up at the ER with cracked ribs and a reinjury to my knee. I never told them I got knocked out.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Ouch guys! 

I haven't had a horribly bad fall so far. The worst one was when I was out trail riding with a friend. We were on young horses, but they had been fine the entire ride and on the way back we decided to swap horses. Her stirrups were too short for me, so I just didn't bother with them. A few minutes later some birds flew out of the bushes next to us and spooked the horses. I ended up rolling off and landed underneath my horse. She tried to jump over me but ended up stepping on my leg. After a couple seconds to recover, I was fine and able to make it back to the house. But I did have a pretty purple hoof print on my calf for the next few weeks


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Back when I first got my horse Sugar, before I realized that her saddle had some pressure points that were causing her severe back pain, I was riding a jump course in a lesson, and Sugar was misbehaving. My instructor thought she was just being a brat and didn't look for any pain related causes even though it was out of character for Sugar to behave badly. I was 11, and didn't know about saddle fit. Well, we were going over a jump, and in midair, I feel Sugar hump up her back and crank her neck down. Needless to say, we hit the ground bucking, which soon turned into a full on bolt-and-buck scenario. She slammed on the brakes at the end of the arena and turned sharply and before I knew it, I was flying a** over teakettle towards the fence. I landed hanging upside down, with half of my body on one side of the fence and half on the other side. It was dramatic. I had lower back problems for MONTHS after that one. Tit for tat though, because Sugar had back problems too. We're both squared away now though, in case you wanted to know


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Shame superstarssugar...that sucks.....do you still have her?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow guys! Really bad accidents! I have been very lucky! The worst thing that happened to me, I had a stubborn gelding, and my instructor told me to yank his head around as he was trying to take off, and then he started going backwards really fast, and tripped over himself and fell on top of me. He was heavy! The horn and pommel of my saddle slammed into my pelvis bone, I couldn't get up. It was all bruised down there and I didn't go to the doctor, but she put horse ligament medicine on it to ease the tension of my muscles. Worked wonders! 

I have never fallen off, or anything like that happened since...


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't have many bad ones but my mum does!!
She used to ride a horse called Remington, Remi for short. He was gorgeous, you might see a photo in my albums, but any ways..... We were at our first ever Pony Club day. I wasnt riding but mum was. They were doing troop drill where you do a sigle file and then pairs and things like that. The horse in front of her bucked and hit Remi in the face, He bucked reared and spun round all at the same time. Mum knew she couldn't hold on so she let go, and put her hand out to save her, her wrist snapped then and there and the ambulance was already on the way. She had surgery and has a metal plate in her arm now. After the doctors said she could start riding again, we went out to see the horses. Remi had just been clipped that day, so he had a spiky feeling when mum was riding him, he bucked her off and she lande4d on her face and broke her nose. She thought that she would never ride a horse again!!! She is all right now and has a horse called Karro who has done Eventing, campdrafting and Pony Club!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Three (or maybe four) years ago I went to a week-long residential riding camp. I was doing western games on a very round pony with terrible balance and a hackmore that instead of having the reins attached to the shanks, had them tied to the noseband (pretty much a glorified halter).

It was the first ride of the week, we went through every pattern in the book until finally, we did the clover pattern. It was (and still is) my favorite, and I was ready to rip that poney 'round those barrels. At our turn we made the first perfectly, nailed the second, galloped to the final and I just could not get her balanced at all. Her foot slipped in the loose dust and she fell on me. I knew right away nothing was broken, so I began to get up. My instructor yelled at me to stay put. But by the time she ran over to me, I was already up.

I caught my horse, mounted, and cantered back to the start where I was bombarded with questions by the other campers.

That night I was terrified of what I would see when I woke up in the morning. I thought "its going to be hideous, all black and blue!"

When I woke up, I saw nothing. It was swollen and painful, but it didn't look bruised. So, I stayed, I avoided running, it was too painful, but I was fine riding. 

By the end of the week, my lower thigh looked hideously deformed. Walking was no longer painful, but it was still very uncomfortable. My mom took me to the hospital, and I was told I had a liter of blood accumulated from broken blood vessels, swollen and damaged large blood vessels, permanent nerve damage, muscle damage, and serious risk of life threatening clots. Also a water pocket under the knee cap making my knee go "pop" every time I bent my knee.

Hows that for camp souvenirs?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

chesterh said:


> I have one. Mostly based on my ignorance. I thought I was hot stuff and got a REALLY nicely bred 3 y/o green broke palomino filly. I had had years of experience but never with really young horses. I had been riding her for a month or so, she was very gentle and I never had any problems beside a mild crow hop or two.
> THEN she got laid off with strangles- from her vaccine.
> I left her off for a month and then took her in the round pen. I hopped on her with a loose rein like I always had before, not snubbed up like a green horse should be (me being cocky). Something spooked her, I think someone else's lunge whip cracking in a neighboring round pen, and she took off. My reins were so loose I couldn't get any contact. I had my left foot hung up in the stirrup and she dragged me around the round pen. I cracked my head on the wood siding and got knocked out.
> 
> ...


That's the reason that I make my kids ride in slip on western boots.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually had on slip on buckaroos, which I still own, and they fit correctly with a slip in the heel... I don't know what happened, I think I got knocked out and came out of the stirrup pretty quick. Hard to say... can't quite recall. Also I had aluminum barrel stirrups with grip on the saddle... I was pretty much hung up every way possible.

Like I said... 100% my mistake though. I'm an idiot.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

My personal worst accident isn't that bad. I was riding a horse I'd been working with, and it was winter. It was extremely warm that day, though, which was the only reason I was riding him. I didn't realize he would still be fresh, considering it had been freezing for endless weeks.
I hadn't ridden him in ages and was pretty tense.. I hadn't recalled how fast his canter was and freaked when he started to go. So I brought him back to a trot and then asked him on again... he took off at a full gallop, jumped through the air and landed bucking. Needless to say I went off and blacked out. 
Worst one I have seen/had happen was a friend of mine.. she was riding one of my old ponies, Sprout in a show. It was a pretty big show, and there were a loot of horses. Sprout is really nervous sometimes and they were all cantering in a group and he just got too scared. He bucked a couple times and she fell off. Her braces went through her lip & she was gushing blood.. fractured both of her arms as well. She has been riding again for a while but is off with tendonitis as a result of the fractures for the next two weeks.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well my friend had one on the 11th he was at a rodeo in Montana and he was riding a bull but when he tried to get off he realized some one tied the rope around his hand and he ended up getting smashed up by the bull and he got stabbed with the horn in his stomach he ended up dying out behind the arena. Kinda sad and missing him but things happen i mean rodeos arnt the safest things you can do.


----------



## GitRDone0420 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have lots of bad accidents! =] 
Lol, But I'll only share one.

I took my paint horse barrel racing, just like every friday night. We were having a fantastic night! my boyfriend at the time was there and everything... We started out great, went around the first barrel beautifully, then the second.. and third.
We were headed home and coming in the catch pen and I guess he hit some loose footing. All I know is that we went down to the right and he did a full flip/roll over top of me. I was knocked out and an ambulance came to take me to the hospital. 
They thought I had broken ribs and whatnot, but Xrays showed nothing! I got lucky =] 
Poor buddy, he didnt mean it =/


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

my horse did the same thing but i didn't get knocked out i just got some dirt in my boots my horse,buddy, felt SOOOOOOOOO bad and he was also scared because if he went down with his old owners they would beat him so i think he thought i was gonna beat him but i just got up and i stood there for a sec and he walked right up to me and pushed me with his huge head lol i love buddy he is the only boy worth my time


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

a few years ago i had a mare who was a total ****head. she wouldnt halt one time in a lesson so my trainer just gave a bit of a tug on the rein [no big deal] & the mare just lost it. she reared & flipped over on top of me, we nearly landing on a hot wire that was on =/ i was knocked out for over half an hour & had to be med flighted into a nearby hospital. it sucked my head was effed up, the doc thought i was gonna have brain damage [at least i dont think i do ! =P ] i wasnt allowed on a horse for 6 months !

2 months ago my 3yo bucked me off & broke my arm. i was ****ed bc i asked these two people to wait for me to go anywhere bc i was on a young one & guess what ? they didnt & she got all freaked out [had never ridden her where she couldnt see a horse, only 20x undersaddle...] so she took off bucking down the length of our arena & i just fell off & broke my arm & hand. thanks a lot guys !!

this one isnt that bad, but i just started riding seriously after breaking my arm & the second time i rode one of the horses i train he decided to take a little 2ft plank long AND he decided he wanted to jump 3ft OVER the top jump [my friend & her mum were watching it happen] of course i got left behind, & he landing & took off bucking, i flew off & landed on my face & shoulder. this happened on sat.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^now i feel like the worst rider ever ! just got back riding after getting bucked off & then it happens again ! oh well


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Shame superstarssugar...that sucks.....do you still have her?


 Oh, yeah, totally, she's like a sister to me. I've had her for 7 years and she's still sound and totally amazing. Once I realized about the saddle (not long after the incident), pretty much all her issues cleared up. Not that that's surprising, but I'm really glad that I took the initiative to look into it, because I couldn't ask for a better horse.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That's good. I'm glad you still have her. And it's good that she's sound now as well. :smile:

Awww, I'm sorry buddy09, that must have been terrible...rodeos are very dangerous, especially with the bulls. At least horses have sense, bulls have nothing.....


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

yea bulls are the retard of the rodeo


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Absolutely, they are the ones that make rodeos most unpleasant. :???:

The horsies brighten it up though! :grin:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, my bad accident didn't end up in me getting hurt and it's not too bad.
The first time I ever rode a horse was on a horse trek while I was on holidays.
I was told to ride a 2year old named Lofty.(at the time I didn't know that 2 years old is pretty young)
And so we began the trek and it was quite windy. Lofty kept of prancing and i asked our guide if there was something upsetting him or something. My guide said no and so I kept going. Not 3 minutes later, Lofty bolted down the road with me holding on. I was able to stay on and he seemed to calm down and he returned to the group with the guide. I asked why he had done that and the guide said he didn't usually do that and wouldn't do it again, but I had a nagging feeling it would. About 10 minutes later, he bolted again with me, this time galloping towards a cliffs edge. I didn't know how to slow him down and he felt like he was going to keep going and go over the cliff. I finally got him to slow down and then the guide came cantering over. I begged him to let me get off but he just put a lead rope on the horses bridle and kept on going...
Yeah, it's not really bad...
Well, the last is once I was riding a fluffy pony about 11 or 12hh name Prince and we were out in a paddock ride and I was just nudging him to start trotting, when all of a sudden he collapsed. I pulled on the reins and he used that to balance himself...


----------

